# Best place for the income?



## MStephens (Jul 24, 2016)

My basic guaranteed income when I move will be about 30,000 pesos/month. Adequate for a non-consumerist ******, I hope, if not rich. I might have a companion to share costs. I have an opportunity to make another 50,000, at least for a while (I'm 70, the good times can't last forever) working on contract. But let's say 30,000 for now.

I need to live in the highlands -- I can't bear excessive heat and humidity. I don't mind cool rather than warm, though maybe I'm too old for San Cristobal. I like the arts, especially performing arts, and history. I'm not much good any longer in very hilly places. And I hope it will be lovely.

Given those criteria, any recommendations? The big gringolandias never appealed much, but look better the older I get. They also look more expensive. In the past I've fantasized about Patzcuaro, Guanajuato and Oaxaca, but not sure if I'm still up to it physically -- I no longer drive, and that's some arduous walking. And since my once-adequate Spanish skills are very rusty, I feel I need to get my feet wet first in a place with at least a modicum of English-speakers.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you are too cold for San Cristobal you may feel the same about Parzxuaro were it can be pretty dool too..


----------



## MStephens (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes, that's why I'm now looking for a good alternative. It such a beautiful place, though... But so are many others.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In Chiapas you can pick your climate according to the altitude and some parts are dryer than others but Comitan and San Cristobal are the only larger towns in the comfortable zone. San Cristobal can be cold wet foggy or beautuful with clear sjies that can blow you mind but the climate is on the tough side because of the jumps in temperature even within a day.. Comitan has a nice climate and is surrounded by neautifil country but youhave to be able without foreigners and frget about performing art most of the time altough some events get downthere..The municipality is within 50km of the border as well..


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I live in Colima which probably does not meet your criteria weather-wise. From November through March the weather is almost perfect but it can get really hot from April through September (anything can happen in October). But, just north or here, in fact, north of Comala, the elevation is much higher so it would be much cooler. 

It is very green here. And on that road north of Comala, I have seen places advertising lots for sale for well under 1,000 pesos per sq. meter. I believe there are buses that can take you from there into Colima. Just wanted to mention this in case it helps.


----------



## KingM (Apr 2, 2018)

Actually, I would recommend Ecuador. Maybe Loja, which is a bit warmer than Cuenca, which I find just fine, but some people think is a little cool. It's cheaper than Mexico, since you're on a budget. Both Cuenca and Loja are pretty flat, although they are surrounded by mountains.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

The central part of Quertaro is flat and walkable, it is beautiful, and there is a lot going on.


----------



## 4Lionsnbaja (Nov 12, 2017)

How about Ensenada?
Its cool year round, plenty of cultural and art festivals all year.
Its a small city with all your basic services, big box stores.
Thanks to the national migration, we have a big variety of gastronomy and find many of the traditional dishes from various states.


----------



## costaricamex (Jul 7, 2017)

I too prefer higher altitude. Cant handle the heat.
At 70 hopefully you enjoy good health. However I would be considering locations also based on the quality of health care close by. 

So many good options in Mexico. Hope you find a good one you like


----------

